# Rosie's Diet--Your Input Needed!



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this--since it involves both raw and kibble. Since Rosie's health is my biggest concern at the moment, I figured I'd post it in Health Issues.
You can read about Rosie here: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/6958-rosie-going-boot-camp.html

My main concerns are:
-her teeth; her teeth have come tartar buildup on them and her gums look terrible.
-her joints; her aging body, plus carrying around all that extra weight... she's not showing any obvious joint pain, but I want to prevent any of that in the future.
-her fur; she has a lot of dander and her coat looks so dull.
-her quality of life; she is clearly depressed at the loud, smelly rescue in her fatsuit. She doesn't play, she doesn't chew, she barely tolerates going out for a walk... It pains me to see her like that.

I don't have an unlimited budget and I want to put her on a diet that I can start her on it while she is still at the rescue, and something that her potential adopters won't shy away from.
So here is what I'm thinking:
Chicken Soup, which is a good-quality grain-free kibble for a good price that I can afford. Plus some RMBs to clean her teeth, and fresh raw eggs a couple of times a week [I don't expect her to eat it "all in one piece," so I will crack it over her kibble and crush the shell and mix it in with her kibble.]

Does that sound like a good plan? What would you feed? What RMBs should I give her? She's about the size of a small lab, and not a gulper.

Also Mods- sorry I wasn't quite sure where to post this, please move it if there is a better location for it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That sounds awesome to me! You could throw in a little salmon oil or occasional canned salmon, too. The omega 3's would be great for her skin/coat and joints!

For RMBs, how about beef ribs? Even deer legs or something might be good, if you could find a local processor. Or are you looking for more edible type bones?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SilverBeat said:


> My main concerns are:
> -her teeth; her teeth have come tartar buildup on them and her gums look terrible.


Chicken backs or quarters 2 or 3 times a week should greatly improve this problem.



> -her joints; her aging body, plus carrying around all that extra weight... she's not showing any obvious joint pain, but I want to prevent any of that in the future.


Getting the weight off should take care of that problem. I would feed her A LOT less than she is being fed now.



> -her fur; she has a lot of dander and her coat looks so dull.


A lot of that has to do with general overall health, both mental and physical. Being in a shelter environment contributes to it also. Rachel gave you good advice for helping that condition with salmon oil and canned salmon occasionally.



> -her quality of life; she is clearly depressed at the loud, smelly rescue in her fatsuit. She doesn't play, she doesn't chew, she barely tolerates going out for a walk... It pains me to see her like that.


Generally she is an unhappy dog and I can't blame her. The only way I know to take care of that is to get her into a good environment. I suspect she wll become a different dog. We don't know whats going on internally with her either. There could be parasites or something else going on in her body but getting her out of the shelter will be the best thing for her. I think she will be a different dog.



> So here is what I'm thinking:
> Chicken Soup, which is a good-quality grain-free kibble for a good price that I can afford. Plus some RMBs to clean her teeth, and fresh raw eggs a couple of times a week [I don't expect her to eat it "all in one piece," so I will crack it over her kibble and crush the shell and mix it in with her kibble.]
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan?


I can't really comment on that because I'm not really up on the different brands of kibble and which are good. I know basic things about kibble in general since I haven't fed it in 9 years.



> What would you feed?


I would go strictly prey model raw ASAP. Check out my web page linked in my sig.



> What RMBs should I give her?


I would give her chicken parts. Backs if you can find them. Otherwise it would be leg quarters. Leg quarters would be a whole meal. I guess since you want her to loose weight a back could be a whole meal also. No matter what, you've GOT to cut back on how much she's being fed and cut back drastically. Not just a little. No more than half of what shes getting now and you may have to cut back more than that.

It's important to get her more exercise.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> That sounds awesome to me! You could throw in a little salmon oil or occasional canned salmon, too. The omega 3's would be great for her skin/coat and joints!
> 
> For RMBs, how about beef ribs? Even deer legs or something might be good, if you could find a local processor. Or are you looking for more edible type bones?


I was thinking I'd start her on something edible, but deer legs [antlers too maybe?] are a great idea for once she gets "settled" on this diet and gets some power in her jaws!

Also RFD- I *so* want her to be eating a PMR diet, and when I get a dog, s/he will be PMR from day one. But I think for now Rosie will be at least half kibble. If she REALLY takes to the RMBs and ignores the kibble--which I hope she does--I will be more than happy to provide her with a mostly or fully PMR diet. The reason for this is that I want her diet to be easy for her adopters to continue, and for the rescue to start feeding her now.


----------

